# كريم التخدير السحرى املا فقط من ندى ماس



## gana bity (6 أكتوبر 2013)

nada.mas قال:


> *
> 
> *​
> 
> ...


----------



## gana bity (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: كريم التخدير السحرى املا فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك عيشة نقية، وميتة سوية، ومرداً غير مخز ولا فاضح" زوائد مسند البزار ، والطبراني، وانظر: مجمع الزوائد قال: إسناد الطبراني جيد.


----------



## gana bity (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: كريم التخدير السحرى املا فقط من ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: كريم التخدير السحرى املا فقط من ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: كريم التخدير السحرى املا فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: كريم التخدير السحرى املا فقط من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------

